# صلاة قبل الامتحان و المذاكرة و قراءة الانجيل



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2008)

*
صلاة قبل قراءة الكتاب المقدس
يا ربنا يسوع المسيح إجعلنى مستحقاً أن يتنعم ذهنى بأفهام أسرار إبنك الحبيب الوحيد. يا ربنا يسوع المسيح إكشف غطاء الأوجاع المسدول على وجه عقلى وأشرق بنورك الطاهر فى قلبى ليدخل ذهنى لأنظر بعين نفسى النيرة الأسرار الطاهرة المخفية فى بشارتك. أعطنى نعمتك وأجعلنى مستحقاً برحمتك أن لا يذهب ذكرك من قلبى ليلاً أو نهاراً.

صلاة قبل المذاكرة


أنا يا رب لا أستطيع أن أفهم من ذاتى. أنت تجلس معى وتفهمنى وأشكرك بعد ذلك لأنك كنت معى وأنا أذاكر، ليس من أجل العلم ولا من أجل مستقبلى، إنما من أجلك أنت، لكى يعرف الكل أن أولادك ناجحون وأن فى كل عمل يقومون به يكونوا أبناء اللهن ويكون الرب معهم ويحفظهم

صلاة قبل الإمتحان

سيدى يسوع المسيح أشكرك لأنك علمتنى ان ألجأ اليك وقت الشدائد إذ قلت"أدعونى فى وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدنى" فها أنا يارب أصرخ نحوك أن تمنحنى حكمه وفهما حتى يسهل على الامتحان وأعطنى نعمه حتى أعبر التجربه بسلام,وأمنحنى سلاما عميقا وبركه فى الوقت الذى اكون فيه فى لجنه الأمتحان ربى يسوع اتوسل إليك ان تعطينى نعمه فى أعين المدرسين وحنن قلوبهم على فى تصحيح اوراقى . يارب انا خاطى ولم ارضك ولم ارضى نفسى طول السنه ولكن اسالك ان لا تعاملنى كشرورى وقساوة قلبى بل بعطفك وحنانك يارب انت قلت اطلبوا تجدوا . أسالوا تعطوا . اقرعوا يفتح لكم. فها انا منك اطلب وعلى باب مراحمك اقرع فلا ترفض صلاتى لأنك قلت
من يقبل إلى لا اخرجه خارجا. وأستجب لى بشفاعه
الست العذراء وملائكتك إلى ألابد
امــــــــــــين
قداسه البابا كيرلس السادس
منقول للامانة​*


----------



## استفانوس (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الامتحان و المذاكرة و قراءة الانجيل*

اشكرك على هذه الصلوات
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2008)

*اشكرك استفانوس لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الامتحان و المذاكرة و قراءة الانجيل*



y_a_r_a قال:


> *
> صلاة قبل قراءة الكتاب المقدس
> يا ربنا يسوع المسيح إجعلنى مستحقاً أن يتنعم ذهنى بأفهام أسرار إبنك الحبيب الوحيد. يا ربنا يسوع المسيح إكشف غطاء الأوجاع المسدول على وجه عقلى وأشرق بنورك الطاهر فى قلبى ليدخل ذهنى لأنظر بعين نفسى النيرة الأسرار الطاهرة المخفية فى بشارتك. أعطنى نعمتك وأجعلنى مستحقاً برحمتك أن لا يذهب ذكرك من قلبى ليلاً أو نهاراً.
> 
> ...






*شكراً على الصلوات الجميلا دى وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (27 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة ياالحانوتى​_


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

الله يحمي الجميع


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي لمشاركتك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## R_love_Y (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة قبل الامتحان و المذاكرة و قراءة الانجيل*

صلو لاختي حتى تنجح بالامتحان الوزاري


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يوليو 2008)

ربنا معاها وينجحها
ميرسي لمشاركتك​


----------

